# DA age groups for 2016/2017



## silverback (Jul 14, 2016)

So just trying to wrap my head around this and get things straight because I want to understand (apologies if this was already covered in the old forum). Am I right that they are doing away with the combined age group at the younger years?  U12 is new. New age groups for next year are U12, U13, U14, U15/16 and U17/18 for a total of 5 age groups?

And to make it a bit more confusing, for this next year DA U12 is U13 for the rest of us ( ie... 2004 = U12 in DA and U13 in all other leagues).  DA planning on transitioning to match after 2016-2017 season. 

Am I off? Clear as mud?


----------



## SBFDad (Jul 14, 2016)

Silverback, you got it right. To further muddy the waters...

Believe the intention in 2017/2018 is to align the U designations across the board. In that year 2004s will be U14 for both club and DA, and U15 and U17 will be plugged in as well.


----------



## Eusebio (Jul 14, 2016)

Does that mean some age-groups like 2002s will lose a year?

For example, a November '02 kid played in BU13 under the old age-grouping. This year that kid jumped up to BU15 for club but still is BU14 for DA. However next year, the kid will be BU16 in DA? So if he's currently in DA, he will jump from BU14 to BU16. 

So pretty much no matter how you slice it, kids who have a late birth year are going to miss/skip a year? Ouch... As if late-birth year kids didn't already have enough problems keeping up.


----------



## SBFDad (Jul 14, 2016)

That's the way I understand it Eusebio. Pretty much every kid in the DA skips a year, starting with any 05s currently playing with U12s. The "in the zone" U12s next year should be 06s.

I am getting my info from a presentation the DOC at Arlington Soccer Association made to parents. They are a club in Virginia that were recently given DA status for U12-14. Check out the pic posted here (hope I uploaded correctly).


----------



## SBFDad (Jul 14, 2016)

Also, see the last line on this slide about splitting 15/16 and 17/18 into single age groups in 2017.


----------



## silverback (Jul 14, 2016)

Seems like they have decided the two year age groups were not optimal, otherwise why going to single year groups. And if that is the case, why are they starting the girls DA with two year age group bands. As you see in the GDA discussion, there already seems to be much concern over this. Confusing to say the least.


----------



## God (Jul 15, 2016)

Like late-birth years need help?

They shouldn't have a problem adjusting, since they been focusing on technique instead of relying on  size and speed. Smooth transition.


----------



## Eusebio (Jul 15, 2016)

Are they creating a U19 age-group? Because under the new system it seems we're aging out late-birthyear kids way too soon.

Using my previous example, a November 2002 kid never actually turns 15 during the u15 season. In fact, he won't turn 15 until almost halfway through the U16 year. The pattern will continue two years later and he'll be entering his last season at 16 years old! After that he has no place to play because he would have aged out of Club and DA completely after a few months of turning 17!

The previous cut-off wasn't that drastic. If a kid was born in July 2002 playing U14, he might not turn 14 during the current season, but he would be 14 at the start of the next season.

Kids born on the wrong-side of the cut-offs have always been somewhat disadvantaged. But the new system seems to exasperate it. Add in the birthyear change, which causes late-birthyear kids to skip a year already, those same kids are now losing a combined two years on the front and backend.  The former is temporary, but late birthyear kids aging out very early will always be an issue.

Unless I'm missing something, it really doesn't seem the powers that be thought this all the way through when establishing the age groupings.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jul 15, 2016)

DA is by birth year and it has been for a long time. Get use to it. So if the kid born in 2002 he is 2002, no matter in what month he was born. 2002 birth year will be U14 in DA this coming season. 2001 and 2000 will be U15/U16 respectively and so on. It's not complicated


----------



## younothat (Jul 15, 2016)

SBFDad said:


> Also, see the last line on this slide about splitting 15/16 and 17/18 into single age groups in 2017.


Going to be interesting to see what happens in 17/18?

Will the new U12 (04) organizations get dev teams 04 (u14), 05 (u13), 06 (u12) ?

Will existing organizations with dev teams 02(u14) ,03 (u13),04 (u12) get teams in  new the single age groups as they move up ie..  02(u16) 03(u15)


2016-2017 League
http://www.ussoccerda.com/sam/standings/regevent/index.php?containerId=MTYyNzU4NQ==&partialGames=1


----------



## Eagle33 (Jul 15, 2016)

younothat said:


> Going to be interesting to see what happens in 17/18?
> 
> Will the new U12 (04) organizations get dev teams 04 (u14), 05 (u13), 06 (u12) ?
> 
> ...


As far as I know those new clubs that got U12 only got that, no U13 or U14, just 12s. Existing DA clubs got all - U12, and U13 and they already had U14 and up.
There are few clubs right now that only had U14 DA and nothing after. Don't know the reason, plus until U16 there is no standings anyway.


----------



## younothat (Jul 16, 2016)

Eagle33 said:


> As far as I know those new clubs that got U12 only got that, no U13 or U14, just 12s. Existing DA clubs got all - U12, and U13 and they already had U14 and up.
> There are few clubs right now that only had U14 DA and nothing after. Don't know the reason, plus until U16 there is no standings anyway.


For 16-17 there are 3 types of  DA clubs

1) U12 (04) only ...such as Los Angeles Football Club U-12,
2) Dev only U12 (04), U13 (03), U14 (02)...such as Albion SC U-13, Santa Barbara Soccer Club U-14
3) Full DA; U12 (04), U13 (03), U14 (02), U15/16, U17/18...such as Arsenal FC U-15/16, Strikers FC U-17/18

The question is for 17-18 what will the above translate to


----------



## justneededaname (Jul 19, 2016)

SBFDad said:


> Silverback, you got it right. To further muddy the waters...
> 
> Believe the intention in 2017/2018 is to align the U designations across the board. In that year 2004s will be U14 for both club and DA, and U15 and U17 will be plugged in as well.


Here is the part I do not know/understand. How are these age groups aligned internationally? I mean if you go to another country are 2004s U12 or U13? Are the DA ages currently aligned to international standards, or will they be next year when the ages shift up a year? I guess I could start with the U23s for the Olympics and work back by years but I am really hoping someone else has done that.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jul 19, 2016)

The age designation is only confusing because of what Cal South implementing now. 
In DA U14 this season will be 2002, but in Cal South they will be U15. It would be a lot easier to make them the same, but that would be too easy


----------



## GKDad65 (Jul 20, 2016)

Do we really think that the U12 only clubs are going to funnel their talent to the U12-14 clubs at the end of the season, and then those clubs up to the full academy clubs?
Played a season at one of those "Partial" academy clubs and after all the parents got so excited and dumped more money into the club at the end of the year everyone's back to the regular league routine.
USSF is just handing a better Kool Aid recipe to all these money generating machines (Clubs) without regard to development.  Have you seen some of these programs.

After many years and dollars I may just be getting grumpy...


----------



## Just kikin22 (Jul 23, 2016)

Congratulations to Jimmy Nordberg of FCGS for winning USSDA coach of the year for u13/14 age group


----------



## SBFDad (Jul 23, 2016)

Eagle33 said:


> The age designation is only confusing because of what Cal South implementing now.
> In DA U14 this season will be 2002, but in Cal South they will be U15. It would be a lot easier to make them the same, but that would be too easy


That will happen in 2017/2018. For example...USSDA 2002s are U14 this season, U16 the following season.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 25, 2016)

But of course, just as '05s play with the 12-year-olds this year, then next year's youngest team will be '06s combined with '07's, correct? the '05s will be U13 and the '04s will be U14.


----------



## SBFDad (Jul 25, 2016)

xav10 said:


> But of course, just as '05s play with the 12-year-olds this year, then next year's youngest team will be '06s combined with '07's, correct? the '05s will be U13 and the '04s will be U14.


Sounds right.


----------



## PinoyBoy (Jul 27, 2016)

Just curious,,,with a lot of the top talent  now on DA teams,  how competitive are the flight 1 teams now in comparison  to the DA teams and in comparison to last years's flight 1 teams? It's hard to tell since many of the flight 1 teams have had to start  from scratch in regards  to rankings and many of the teams have completely new rosters.


----------



## younothat (Jul 28, 2016)

PinoyBoy said:


> Just curious,,,with a lot of the top talent  now on DA teams,  how competitive are the flight 1 teams now in comparison  to the DA teams and in comparison to last years's flight 1 teams? It's hard to tell since many of the flight 1 teams have had to start  from scratch in regards  to rankings and many of the teams have completely new rosters.


With more and more leagues dilution does happen.  

Depending on the age groups say 2002-2003  between 192-216 players (12 teams x 16-18 players) in each of those groups in the DA league now.  Most are new  

Will take some time, the competition in any of the leagues could be uneven at times especially with the AG  change but eventually things will settle down,  and the competition should be fine with other players making the best use of the oppurtunites.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 28, 2016)

younothat said:


> With more and more leagues dilution does happen.
> 
> Depending on the age groups say 2002-2003  between 192-216 players (12 teams x 16-18 players) in each of those groups in the DA league now.  Most are new
> 
> Will take some time, the competition in any of the leagues could be uneven at times especially with the AG  change but eventually things will settle down,  and the competition should be fine with other players making the best use of the oppurtunites.


I agree and it's worth noting that fine college opportunities (D1 programs which aren't Top 20, as well as D2 and D3) continue to come from non-DA competitive soccer...there's a lot of great programs for teenagers, keeps them "off the streets" and really helps with focus and preparation and admission to universities.


----------



## sbay (Jul 28, 2016)

My child is on one of those on a diluted flight 1 team who was broken apart by the DA clubs, taking 9 players total from the 2004 group.  Actually taking 4 boys a couple months ago as well.  This is complete rebuild for us.  I was not optimistic going into the season.  However, it has given the boys an opportunity to step up.  The team is training hard and there is something to be said about being given a chance and going from fighting for play time to starting.  Who knows where the season will go, but I do think it has given opportunity to some kids who may not have that chance otherwise.  Oh and a terrific coach is helping as well.  Hard work pays off so only time will tell.

Now next year when EPNL comes into play for the 2004 boys, my guess is that flight 1 will be struggling at age u14 and up.  All the top boys at DA then the next top group at ENPL. IMO the 2004 age group is the group who will test the waters of all the transitions.    They are the age group that got the DA and next in line ENPL.


----------



## OP05 (Aug 8, 2016)

So if they realign the age groups for 2017/18, when the 05's jump to u13 DA, will they skip the 9v9 year and jump directly to one big 11v11 roster?  

That would be unfortunate from a development perspective.


----------



## younothat (Aug 8, 2016)

OP05 said:


> So if they realign the age groups for 2017/18, when the 05's jump to u13 DA, will they skip the 9v9 year and jump directly to one big 11v11 roster?
> 
> That would be unfortunate from a development perspective.


U13 (2003 for 16-17) (2005 for 17-18) DA is the start of 11 v 11.

What's the unfortunate part?


----------



## OP05 (Aug 8, 2016)

There are a lot of things I like about 11v11 too, primarily space on the field to open things up and play a more complete game.

But the main thrust behind all the US Soccer changes was playing small sided games as long as possible.  

And I don't love the idea of 20+ rosters for 11v11.  13 for 9v9 seems much more appropriate.  

I get that the DA focus is practice over game time, but the younger kids need to put their training to work in games too. 20 person rosters may not be conducive to that.


----------



## han78216 (Aug 10, 2016)

A discussion I had in norcal site
--------------------------------------

DA uses
1. U## - ## is player's age or younger at the start of the season. 
2. they don't change U## during the season.

For 2016-2017, 04 boys are U12. 

Norcal uses
1. U## - ## is player's age or younger at the end of the season.

For 2016-2017, 04 boys are U13.


DA system is supposed to follow USYSA/US Club Soccer system in 2017-2018.
Based on the U15/16 and U17/U18 split comment,

2016-2017
U12 - 2004
U13 - 2003
U-14- 2002
U15/16 - 2000/2001
U17/18 - 1998/1999

will change to 

2017-2018
U12 - 2006
U13 - 2005
U14 - 2004
U15 - 2003
U16 - 2002
U17 - 2001
U18 - 2000
U19 - 1999 

It seems like there will be 3 age group extension in 2017.


----------



## eatatjoes10 (Aug 11, 2016)

Just kikin22 said:


> Congratulations to Jimmy Nordberg of FCGS for winning USSDA coach of the year for u13/14 age group


Did not know they gave out a coach of the year.  Jimmy seems like a very good coach.  That team did ok but nothing special.  Why Jimmy?  
Again nothing against him just curious how they decide


----------



## eatatjoes10 (Aug 11, 2016)

han78216 said:


> A discussion I had in norcal site
> --------------------------------------
> 
> DA uses
> ...


So does this mean that for the 2017-2018 season, instead of having one team U17/18, they will seperate and have a U17 team for 2001's and a U18 team for 2000.  In essense if I am correct, they are adding seperate  age groups for U17 AND U19?


----------



## han78216 (Aug 11, 2016)

As far as I can figure out, they could be adding 1 age group (U12 - 2016=04, 2017=06) and 2 new groups for older ages.
It's very hard to figure out how they are going to reconcile U## system.

If DA doesn't want to expand for younger age and still want to follow USYSA/US Club Soccer system, I would think something like is could be the plan.

2017-2018
U13 - 2005
U14 - 2004
U15 - 2003
U16 - 2002
U17 - 2001
U18 - 2000
U19 - 1999 

All U12 DA teams would have to be renamed as U13 DA teams.
Personally, I think that makes sense. 2006 boys are little too young for DA system, I think.


----------



## backline (Aug 30, 2016)

I know at least one new U12 only DA club that is calling their 05's "pre-academy" team.  What they aren't telling the parents is that if they want their kids to play in Academy next year, their kids are going to have to switch clubs.  I know a few parents are going to be shocked to find that out...


----------



## younothat (Aug 30, 2016)

backline said:


> I know at least one new U12 only DA club that is calling their 05's "pre-academy" team.  What they aren't telling the parents is that if they want their kids to play in Academy next year, their kids are going to have to switch clubs.  I know a few parents are going to be shocked to find that out...


U12 = 2006 next year in the DA league.  If clubs only have one DA team, the 2005's in those clubs will have to look elsewhere if they want to stay in the DA league.

135 clubs in u12, 90 in u13, 75 in u15/16.

The clubs with the 3 dev teams this year will most likely have the following in 17-18'
U12 = 2006
U13 = 2005
U14 = 2004

Full DA clubs the above plus:

U15 - 2003
U16 - 2002
U17 - 2001
U18 - 2000

Some new clubs might be added or get elevated to full DA or DEV (3 teams) status but unless things change when the apps come out next month don't expect much change in 17-18'  beside the single age groups with the U15/16  &  U17/18.

The new LAFC MLS club only has U12 in 16-17'  what will they apply for in 17-18'?  I would think for sure at least 3 dev teams and maybe full DA but will they partner with somebody such as LAUFA or Slammers again like they did with the Girls DA?


----------



## SoccerDad77 (Aug 30, 2016)

backline said:


> I know at least one new U12 only DA club that is calling their 05's "pre-academy" team.  What they aren't telling the parents is that if they want their kids to play in Academy next year, their kids are going to have to switch clubs.  I know a few parents are going to be shocked to find that out...


Who's that? West coast? I saw pre academy name on their 05 in a tournament and it made me laugh... Gotta keep selling the dream tho!


----------



## backline (Aug 30, 2016)

SoccerDad77 said:


> Who's that? West coast? I saw pre academy name on their 05 in a tournament and it made me laugh... Gotta keep selling the dream tho!


 So True!


----------



## backline (Aug 30, 2016)

younothat said:


> U12 = 2006 next year in the DA league.  If clubs only have one DA team, the 2005's in those clubs will have to look elsewhere if they want to stay in the DA league.
> 
> 135 clubs in u12, 90 in u13, 75 in u15/16.
> 
> ...


That makes sense.  The way it was explained to me by one DA coach is that they want to funnel the small DA club teams to the larger full DA clubs.  If any of the new clubs do get elevated to DEV,  I would think the MLS team (LAFC) would have priority, there is a financial interest to do so.  And, unless they just scrap Flight 1 for U12-14 I don't see how they can elevate many more teams, there just isn't enough talent.


----------

